# Coffee squirting out at top of filter basket



## estaban (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi all, i've been using my Sage for the past 2 years without any issues. Recently, when I am using it, the first half of the shot extracts perfectly and when the pressure gauge moves into the middle of the perfect range, it suddenly makes a sound like releasing of gas and squirts water/coffee out on the top right side of the filter basket (top left as you look at it).

Any ideas what might be behind this?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

The group head gasket(where your portafilter locks in) needs changing


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Sounds like the rubber gaskets needs replacing - only a few pounds from their website and easily changed by yourself.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Check the shower screen holder too. They're only plastic & have been known to split in the past.


----------

